
Facebook forced to disclose more information about its ad targeting - veryconcerned
https://medium.com/@pdehaye/facebook-forced-to-disclose-more-information-about-its-ad-targeting-7e6c0127722
======
killerpopiller
Good inquiry!

An interesting question with look alike audience seems to be if FB "decrypts"
the md5-hashes of uploaded by a willing company of user names not matching FB
user base - see shadow profiles.

Also which company uploaded their user base names (hashed) into FB and to
which you belonged initially?

I think technically, the anonymity of md5 hashes regarding email-adresses is
disputable. The Bavarian authority body does not accept FB hashing solutions
because of the weak protection md5 offers, as we all know.

